# [V] Asus P5Q-Pro



## bruchpilot94 (27. Juni 2011)

Hier der Link:

Asus P5Q-Pro LGA 775 Motherboard/Mainboard in Niedersachsen - Tostedt | PC-Zubehör & Software | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Juni 2011)

Wieso machst du für jedes Teil nen eigenen Thread auf??? 

Das passt alles wunderbar in einen Thread - und vor allem solltest du "[Ebay]" in die Überschrift mit reinsetzen, da du es ja dort anbietest.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (28. Juni 2011)

okay kann ich das noch irgendwie ändern ?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (29. Juni 2011)

bruchpilot94 schrieb:


> okay kann ich das noch irgendwie ändern ?


 
Am besten an nen Mod wenden, die machen das dann für dich.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (4. Juli 2011)

Verkauft!


----------

